# Hilfe bei AS-i-Bus Adressierung



## Insane (31 März 2009)

Moin 

Hab mich seit gestern kurz mit ASI Bus vertraut gemacht. Hab ne SPS ( CPU315-2DP ) mit dem DP/AS Link20E. So bin jetzt so weit das ich wenigstens die Komunikation beider Stationen über PB ( Adr. 11 ) stehen habe. 

Nun hab ich noch 9 Koppelmodule und kein Programmiergerät speziell für den ASI Bus. Wie kann ich diese Module ( mit 4 anschlüssen m12 ) adressieren ??


----------



## Homer79 (31 März 2009)

Ich glaub ohne Adressiergerät wirste nicht weiterkommen, wir haben eins von IFM, is nich teuer und ist super in der Handhabung, kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Insane (31 März 2009)

Also ich hab gesagt bekommen das es sich auch ohne adressiergerät machen lässt bin mir auch relativ sicher das ich das schon gehört habe.

CALL  FC     7
       ACT    :=M44.3
       STARTUP:=M44.2
       LADDR  :=W#16#64
       SEND   :=P#DB222.DBX0.0 BYTE 3
       RECV   :=P#DB222.DBX10.0 BYTE 3
       DONE   :=M44.0
       ERROR  :=M44.1
       STATUS :=MD48

Hab das hier im OB1 stehen und wenn ich mich irgendwie einzeln auf die Module aufstecke kann ich denen ne adresse zuweisen... leider kein plan wie ^^


----------



## Homer79 (31 März 2009)

du hast recht, ich hatte asi auch nur in verbindung mit der 200er und logo!,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=22793395&nodeid0=10805930&load=content〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## Insane (31 März 2009)

Hehe ^^ 

ja das bin ich auch schon nebenbei am lesen. Aber du weißt ja das man immer unter zeitdruck steht. =) 

weiß jemandg ganz genau wie es geht und kann es vill. in 3 sätzen kurz beschreiben ?? oder ises nich so einfach ??


----------



## sps-concept (31 März 2009)

*Asi*

Hallo,

ich hab das schon mit dem 20E per Kommandoschnittstelle realisiert (da gabs diesen FC noch nicht). Die Kommandoschnittstelle musste aber erstmal in der HW-Konfig mit projektieren.


André


----------



## Insane (31 März 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ist hier alles projektiert und das Programm auch fertig geschrieben... Es geht nur darum die Adressen den Koppelmodulen zuzuweisen!!! 

und da hab ich gar kein plan wie ich das angehen soll ...


----------



## Insane (1 April 2009)

Hi ich hab noch ne frage zum DP/AS- Interface Link20E

und zwar wenn ich meine ASI-Bus Teilnehmer Adressiert habe ... kann ich über den Link20E irgendwie die Adressen der Teilnehmer abfragen ??


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 April 2009)

hallo,
einmal zeigt er dir ja an den led's an welche as-i slaves drann sind, und wenn du es in der sps machen willst kommst du nicht um die kommandoschnittstelle herum, wie sps-concept schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Insane (2 April 2009)

Ich versteh die Logik nicht wie man die LED's abließt ... hab mir das Link20E handbuch mal besorgt aber bin auch da irgendwie noch nich drüber gestolpert ... 

kanns jemand kurz erklären ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 April 2009)

hallo,
ne das kann man so nicht kurz erklären, weil man kann in verschiedenen ebenen rumwurschteln , ist aber gut im handbuch beschrieben.


----------

